# UVC-Leuchte wieviel Watt??



## herbi (4. Apr. 2007)

Hi,
möchte mir eine UVC Leuchte kaufen!
Aber ich weiß nicht in welcher Wattzahl? Was haltet ihr von einer gebrauchten ?

Mein Teich hat ca. 7 cbm!

Technik:

Eigenbau VF + PF


----------



## rainthanner (4. Apr. 2007)

*AW: UVC-Leute wieviel Watt??*

Hallo Herbi, 

man rechnet 2-3 Watt je 1000l Teichwasser. 
Mit einem 18 Watt UV solltest du auskommen. 

Gebraucht geht schon, aber eine neues Leuchtmittel würde ich jedem Fall kaufen, da die Leistung einer UV-Röhre nur höchstens 1 Jahr aktiv arbeitet und nicht auf Leistung kontrollierbar ist. Sie leuchtet noch, aber die Bestrahlung ist nicht mehr vorhanden und sie ist somit wirkungslos. 


Gruß Rainer


----------



## sigfra (4. Apr. 2007)

*AW: UVC-Leute wieviel Watt??*

Hallo Herbi...

eine gebrauchte UVC kaufen... ich weiß nicht... dann ist die Röhre nichts mehr... denn die sollten eigentlich jede Saison erneuert werden... so kenne ich es zumindest...
und von der Größe her... ich glaube pro Kubik mußt bzw. solltest du 2 Watt rechnen...
so habe ich es glaube ich in Erinnerung...  

aber es werden sicherlich noch mehr Antworten diesbezüglich kommen...
sollte meine Anwort falsch sein... dann schon mal vorneweg sorry... 

siehste... Rainer war schneller...


----------



## rainthanner (4. Apr. 2007)

*AW: UVC-Leute wieviel Watt??*



			
				sigfra schrieb:
			
		

> siehste... Rainer war schneller...


 
Aber identisch.


----------



## herbi (4. Apr. 2007)

*AW: UVC-Leute wieviel Watt??*

Danke für die schnelle n Antworten.

Welche könnt ihr mir den empfehlen? Sollte es nicht zulässig sein hier Namen zu nennen dann bitte PN.


----------



## guenter (4. Apr. 2007)

*AW: UVC-Leute wieviel Watt??*

hallo herbi,

eine gebrauchte ist so ein ding. einmal im jahr muss die lampe gewechselt
werden. sie leuchtet zwar noch hell, hat aber keine wirkung mehr.

18 watt müssten reichen. ich habe 36 watt. mein teich ist aber auch größer.
eine ersatzlampe 18 watt kostet ca. 28-30 €.

günter


----------



## ra_ll_ik (5. Apr. 2007)

*AW: UVC-Leuchte wieviel Watt??*

Ich habe mir eine UVC Lampe von Tetra Pond gekauft. (UVC10000, 11 Watt)
Der Hersteller gibt als Richtwert 9 Watt der UVC 7000 für 7000 Liter an.
Gibt´s bei 123 gerade im Angebot, neu relativ billig.
Mein Bruder hat diese Marke schon seit Jahren ohne Probleme im Einsatz....

http://cgi.ebay.de/Tetra-Pond-UV-7000-Algenklaerer-Neu-OVP_W0QQitemZ140103295824QQcategoryZ42583QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Kannst ja mal schauen


----------



## Heiko H. (8. Apr. 2007)

*AW: UVC-Leuchte wieviel Watt??*

Hi herbi,

der Ansatz von 2-3 Watt je m³ Teichinhalt ist schon gut.
Aber sag mal ist dein Teich so grün oder warum möchtest du nun eine UV-Lampe kaufen?
Ich persönlich habe im letzten Jahr überhaupt keine UV-Lampe am Teich gebraucht und dieses Jahr ist auch noch kein Bedarf.

Gruß Heiko


----------



## herbi (9. Apr. 2007)

*AW: UVC-Leuchte wieviel Watt??*

Servus Heiko,
nö der Teich ist eigentlich klasklar, aber man sagt doch immer das durch das UV Licht Krankheitserreger abgetötet werden!?
Mir ist nämlich mein Hariwaki eingegangen.

So dachte ich mir das das vielleicht etwas nützliches ist!


----------



## sigfra (9. Apr. 2007)

*AW: UVC-Leuchte wieviel Watt??*

Hallo Herbi...

meinst du wirklich, dir ist ein Koi eingegangen, weil du keine UV Lampe hattest?  

ich denke mal, das dies wirklich andere Ursachen hat... und denen solltest du schleunigst auf den Grund gehen.... :? 

und das eine UV lampe Krankheitserreger abtötet, ist mir auch neu...

aber diesbezüglich bekommst du sicherlich noch Antworten von unseren Experten...


----------



## herbi (9. Apr. 2007)

*AW: UVC-Leuchte wieviel Watt??*

Servus Frank,

ich hoffe das ich die bekomme!
Ich dachte mir das ich das irgendwo mal gelesen habe, das eine UV Lampe erreger tötet!?

Seltsam ist es schon, da ich ja vorher eine UV Lampe hatte!


----------



## Annett (9. Apr. 2007)

*AW: UVC-Leuchte wieviel Watt??*

Hallo Herbi,

wenn eine UVC Krankheitserreger abtötet, dann nur, wenn diese ziemlich langsam daran "vorbeikommen".
Die Einwirkzeit müßte nach meinem Wissen wesentlich höher sein, als es in unseren Teichen der Fall ist.

Und sind wir mal ganz ehrlich... willst Du Koi, die absolut keine Krankheitserreger kennen?! Was ist, wenn die UVC unbemerkt ausfällt oder irgendetwas anderes schief läuft?
Die Koi haben dann kein fites Imunsystem und gehen bei der ersten Kleinigkeit hops, die andere Fische ohne Probleme wegstecken würden. :?

Ich schließe mich da Frank (sigfra) an. Kläre ab, was der tote Koi hatte und halte ein wachsames Auge auf den Restbestand. Gerade jetzt im Frühjahr arbeitet das Imunsystem noch nicht richtig, aber die __ Parasiten und Co. vermehren sich mit den steigenden Wassertemperaturen ganz gut.
Viele haben ihre Teichheizung nicht, um den Teich im Winter auf 20°C zu halten, sondern um die Wassertemperatur weniger stark schwanken zu lassen - sie heizen nachts und an kühleren Tagen nach um schneller die 16/17°C Hürde nehmen zu können. Ab da fkt. das Imunsystem wieder - wenn es denn ein paar "Bazillen" als Sparingspartner hat.


----------



## Heiko H. (9. Apr. 2007)

*AW: UVC-Leuchte wieviel Watt??*

Hi Herbi,

ich sehe das wie Frank und Annett suche die Ursache des toten Koi.
Solange das Wasser klar ist, würde ich mir das Geld für eine neue UV-Lampe sowie den Strom dafür sparen.

Gruß Heiko


----------



## herbi (9. Apr. 2007)

*AW: UVC-Leuchte wieviel Watt??*

Naja, habe den Koi versucht mit Salzbädern zu retten! Versuch leider fehlgeschlagen!

Der Koi verhielt sich ganz sonderbar, er schwamm mit dem Schwanz nach unten und war dicker geworden!
Habe ihn dann erlöst als er in der Wanne mitFrischwasser nur noch am Boden lag ( Wasser hatte gleiche Temp. wie der Teich ).
Als ich ihn öffnete kamm aus seinem Bauch sonee Gelartige Substanz raus und er hatte auch Wasser drin!?
Die Schuppen standen nicht ab.

Hatte am Tag vorher Wasserwerte gemessen, die waren i.O.


----------



## sigfra (9. Apr. 2007)

*AW: UVC-Leuchte wieviel Watt??*

Hallo Herbi...

über deine Vorgehensweise wundere ich mich schon ein wenig.... 

wenn ich einem Tier, egal was für einem, ein Zuhause gebe, dann übernehme ich auch die Verantwortung für dieses Tier bzw. Tiere.. in diesem Fall eben Koi...

...dann bin ich mir auch darüber im klaren, das ich in einem Krankheitsfall eben auch Geld für einen Fischarzt ausgeben muß ... und machmal eben nicht wenig...

wenn ein Koi dann ein Problem hat... egal welcher Art... und ich find bei den Experten hier keine Hilfe... was durchaus möglich ist, da Ferndiagnosen immer ein Problem sind... dann rufe ich einen Fischarzt an... damit meinem Koi geholfen wird... und damit warte ich nicht zu lange... mit einem Hund o.ä. gehst du ja auch gleich zum Tierarzt, wenn irgendetwas ist... oder erlöst du ihn auch gleich und öffnest ihn, um zu sehen, was dann rauskommt... ???

aber einen Koi, wenn es im schlecht geht gleich erlösen und dann auch noch als Laie aufzumachen... das kann ich nicht nachvollziehen... sorry... das würde mir nicht im Traum einfallen... 
wenn schon aufmachen, dann von einem Fischarzt... der dir dann auch sagen kann, was für ein Problem vorlag...

für so eine Vorgehensweise hab ich absolut kein Verständniss.... sorry...

das ist meine Meinung dazu...


----------



## Thorsten (9. Apr. 2007)

*AW: UVC-Leuchte wieviel Watt??*

Moin Herbi,

lass die UVC weg!!

Die Lampe tötet zwar Krankheitserreger ab, aber auch viele nützliche Organismen in deinem Teich werden dadurch zerstört.

An deiner Stelle würde ich eine UVC bei der Innenhälterung verwenden (sollte in einem "Koihaushalt" nicht fehlen. ) 
Dort kann sie immer noch zum Einsatz gebracht werden, wenn Du kranke Koi behandeln musst.


----------



## Thorsten (9. Apr. 2007)

*AW: UVC-Leuchte wieviel Watt??*

...ganz vergessen, 2 Watt / 1000l Wasser


----------



## herbi (9. Apr. 2007)

*AW: UVC-Leuchte wieviel Watt??*

Servus Frank,

der Fisch lag ohne Kiemenbewegungen und Flossenschlag ( Augenreflex fehlte auch !! ) über eine Stunde in einer belüfteten Wanne! 

Was sollte ich machen?

In deiner Erregung wird dir das vielleicht nicht viel helfen, aber ich bin nebenbei noch Angler und habe gelernt einen Fisch den Vorschriften gemäß, zu töten, er war aber nach meiner Sicht der Dinge schon Tod.Machte es aber trotzdem so wie ich es gelernt habe. Ob da noch ein Fischazt helfen hätte können, das bezweifle ich !


----------



## Nestor (9. Apr. 2007)

*AW: UVC-Leuchte wieviel Watt??*

Nabend,

klar kann UV-Licht (in diesem Fall sehr kurzwelliges und somit energiereiches UV-C) Schadorganismen töten. Sind die Bestrahlungseinheiten immer gleich groß, nur mit anderer Leistung des Leuchtmittels oder gibts die auch mit anderen Rohrdurchmessern? Ich hab mich nie mit diesen Bauteilen auseinandergesetzt, weil ich kein Freund davon bin. Ich brauch nix am Teich, was die DNA schädigt! Aber mich wundert, dass man die benötigte Leistung am Teichvolumen festmacht und nicht am Volumenstrom durch die Rohrleitung (Pumpe -> Verweilzeit) etc. 

Grüße Björn


----------



## gheimann (9. Apr. 2007)

*AW: UVC-Leuchte wieviel Watt??*

hallo,

neben der leistung ist natürlich auch die verweildauer des am uv licht "vorbeirauschenden" wassers von bedeutung. die meisten uvc-leuchten haben eine sehr gerínge baulänge. da gleicht das uv licht gerade mal einem blitz (wenn überhaupt). dem zufolge ist auch die baulänge der uvc-leuchten von großer bedeutung, damit sie überhaupt ihre beabsichtigte wirkung entfalten können.

gruß
hille


----------

